# rt3062 + rt2800pci + hostapd = ... nothing?

## WxY

Finally the driver for my card is around I've upgraded my kernel & modules in anticipation of the awesomeness that is another role on top of my all encompassing home router box.

Even though... hostapd starts fine, ifconfig shows appealingly normal stats on the wlan, tx bytes being recorded, and with no errors in sight I'm suprised that the only thing missing is the SSID on the list of available networks on my network sniffing laptop.

I know its an "experimental" driver, but is there anything obvious I should try? since my last attempt at a wireless card just worked on the first go (that was done with madwifi, not this ralink nonsense)

----------

## WxY

Really nothing? Is there anything I could try doing at all? anything? Though, preferably something that don't involve a kernel debugger..

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I don't know if lynksys ae-1000 usb wifi +3.0 kernel (Slightly Solved.) 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-890640-highlight-.html

would be of interest to you. IN brief, I am having a bit of success

with kernel   git-sources-3.1_rc2-r3 (from the Sabayon overlay)

and other advice from that topic.

----------

